# NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund



## Muha81 (1. Oktober 2012)

*NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund*

Hallo zusammen!
Vor ca. einem halben Jahr habe ich mir diese NAS-Festplatte von Western Digital gekauft: Western Digital WDBACG0030HCH-EESN My Book Live: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Anfangs lief alles wunderbar: Die Festplatte war im Ruhezustand bis sie von einem beliebigen Gerät aus dem Netzwerk "angesprochen" wurde und stellte sich bei Nichtgebrauch auch wieder nach kurzer Zeit in den Standby-Modus zurück.

Seit ein paar Wochen kommt es jedoch zwischendurch immer mal wieder vor, dass die Festplatte grundlos aktiv wird (Lüfter läuft, Festplatte summt leise vor sich hin und wird auch warm). Wenn dies geschieht, scheint sie sich auch nie mehr in den Standby-Modus zu schalten. Backup-Aufträge sind bei dieser Festplatte nicht aktiv bzw. vorgesehen.

So kommt es öfter vor, dass ich morgens das Wohnzimer betrete und schon hören kann, dass die Festplatte bzw. deren Lüfter läuft, obwohl alle am Netzwerk angeschlossenen Geräte aus sind.

Mir stellt sich nun natürlich die Frag was die Festplatte veranlasst aktiv zu werden und warum sie nicht wieder in den Standby-Modus zurück geht. Das Passwort für den Zugriff habe ich bereits vorsichtshalber geändert, was aber keine Änderung des Problems zur Folge hatte. Einen Zugriff von Außen schließe ich demnach eigentlich aus.

Das ganze wäre jetzt nur halb so seltsam, wenn sich nicht inzwischen auch meine zweite externe Festplatte (z.B. über Nacht) einschalten würde, trotz das der PC an dem die Festplatte hängt, ausgeschaltet ist. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Western Digital Essential mit 2 TB: Western Digital WDBACW0020HBK My Book Essential 2TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Diese Festplatte wird normalerweise über einen Power-Knopf an und ausgeschaltet. Maximal das Ausschalten/Herunterfahren der Festplatte kann über das Live-Tool der NAS-Festplatte ohne den Power-Knopf übernommen werden, aber auch nur wenn der PC an ist. 

Ich verwende Windows 7 64bit Ultimate. Die NAS-Festplatte ist mit einem Netzwerkkabel am 8-Port-Gigabit-Switch von Netgear angeschlossen. Netgear GS108E-100PES ProSafe Plus 8-Port GigaBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hieran hängen auch der Router, 2 PCs, der TV und die Surroundanlage.

Firmwares sind auf aktuellstem Stand. Änderungen wurden weder hardwareseitig noch softwareseitig in letzter Zeit vorgenommen.
Im www habe ich nichts zu diesem Problem gefunden.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, denn heruntergefahren macht eine NAS-Festplatte eher nicht so viel Sinn...

MfG,
Muha81


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund*

Könnte vlt. der Router sein, der sich einmal im NW umguckt...? Oder vlt. irgendwelche CronJobs von dem OS des NAS (Aufräumen, Defrag oder so)

Macht der das auch wenn er nicht am Netzwerk hängt?

Hast du Portfreigaben zum NAS im Router drin? hat dein Router Upnp?


----------



## Muha81 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund*

Hallo DOcean,

ich muss dich vorwarnen: Was Netzwerke an geht bin ich nicht so bewandert. Ich war bisher froh, dass die Geräte liefen wie gedacht ohne viel Eingreifen meinerseits 
Also der Router ist eine Fritzbox 7270: http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-Rout...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349082449&sr=1-1
Müsste also Upnp haben, hab aber noch nie in den Einstellungen dazu gebastelt. Keine ahnung ob das aktiviert ist oder nicht. Genauso verhält es sich mit Portfreigaben zum NAS. Manuell hab ich da nix gemacht... Müsste ich heute Abend mal gucken wenn ich zu Hause bin (sieht man das alles im Routermenü fritz.box?).

Hab die Festplatte bisher nicht vom Netzwerk getrennt aber trotzdem an gelassen. Kann von daher nicht sagen ob sie sich auch ohne Netzwerk anschaltet aber nicht wieder aus. Allerdings schaltet sich ja auch meine "Nicht-Netzwerk-Festplatte" grundlos an (die Essential). Die ist ja eigentlich nicht über das Netzwerk zu erreichen, erst recht nicht wenn alle PCs aus sind...

CronJobs sind nicht von mir eingerichtet, weder seitens OS noch NAS. Kann da was werkseitig in der Festplatte eingestellt sein? Wenn ja, wo sehe ich das? Und wie stelle ich fest ob der Router ggf. Schuld an der Aktivierung ist, weil er sich mal im Netzwerk "umsieht", bzw. wie verhindere ich das? 

Also die NAS-Festplatte ist von 3TB gerade mal 20-30GB befüllt. Selbst ein Defrag sollte doch da nicht so lange dauern, dass sich das Gehäuse deutlich erwärmt, oder?


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund*

upnp wird aktiv sein, kannst du ja mal ausschalten: AVM - Portfreigaben automatisch über UPnP aktivieren und deaktivieren

Portfreigaben werden keine drin sein, das musst du manuell machen bzw. nicht machen 

Es kann sein das werkseitig irgendwas in der Nacht gemacht wird, aber das sollte nicht einfach so auftauchen sondern schon immer da sein...

Ich würde das ohne Netzwerk laufen lassen mal testen, um das Problem einzugrenzen.

Das die Nicht-Netzwerk-Festplatte da mitmacht ist sehr komisch, du wohnst nicht zufällig neben einem Kraftwerk?


----------



## Muha81 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NAS-Festplatte läuft ohne Grund*

Okay, danke für deine Antwort und für den Link zum UPnP. Das probiere ich nachher mal aus. Mal gucken wie viele Ports ich dann manuell freigeben muss...
Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen wann das auftritt und ob es überhaupt regelmäßig ist. Ich betrete nicht jeden Morgen unser Wohnzimmer. Vielleicht ist es ja auch viel öfter als ich es mitbekomme und hat seinen Sinn (CronJobs, etc.) und dann wäre es ja auch wieder aus, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme (dann kriege ich ja nichts davon mit)...

Okay, ich lasse die Platte mal an bzw. auf Standby und trenne sie vom Netzwerk(-Switch) und beobachte das...

Ja, dass die Nicht-Netzwerk-Platte mitmacht hat mich auch am Meisten erstaunt. Ich hatte schon einen Zusammenhang vermutet wegen gleichem Hersteller, aber die beiden Platten können ja eigentlich bei ausgeschaltetem PC in keiner Weise miteinander kommunizieren...

Hmm, wir haben einen älteren Kühlschrank, aber ob man den gleich als Kraftwerk bezeichnen sollte?


----------

